# Big pre-spawn carp



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I used to a regular contributor to this thread. I credit Buckeye Bob for answering my carping questions and introducing me to euro-style carping methods.

These are my two best carp from two seperate trips during the last two weeks. The first measured 36" and weighed 28 lbs. The second is a 34" 24.5 lb mirror carp.

Both fish were caught at on garbonzo beans/chick peas.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow that is an impressive mirror carp! lake? river? never thought of using chick peas. do you flavor them or just straight from the can?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, thanks for sharing! I, too, owe a lot to Bob - we spent a lot of quality hours on the bank and he showed me more than a thing or two about carp fishing. I need to quit being lazy and get out to some places where I have a chance to catch something big. All these fat fish (especially the mirrors) are making me jealous.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad to see you got into some nice ones. I too, owe a lot to Buckeye Bob on this site and the former GFO. It's good to see some old faces still posting in this section.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great fish I never heard of chick peas gotta try that one tonight thanks for thr great report


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad to see some awesome fish taken well cared for as well. You can always tell the "euro" anglers because of thier care for the fish by useing landing mats instead of laying them on the concrete or gravel.

Bob is responsible for getting a LOT of guys on here into carp and as Tim said , the old GFO forum too, and I too owe him big time for getting me into the great sport of carp fishing.

GMR Guy , any time you want some company on that river , give me a shout as im located in Springfield and its not far from me. Maybe we could even sneek CW out of the house for a nice outting ?


----------

